# Trout Stream Regulations Meetings



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

FYI-See below. Hopefully many of you can make it to these meetings.
Mark


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 26, 2010

Contacts: Todd Grischke 517-373-6762, Christian LeSage 517-241-3624 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014


DNRE to Hold Statewide Public Meetings on Proposed Changes to Trout Regulations

The Department of Natural Resource and Environment is planning a series of statewide public meetings on proposed changes to trout fishing regulations to give anglers a chance to provide input on the draft plan.

A copy of the draft plan is available online to review at www.michigan.gov/dnrfishing under Angler Information. 

A year ago, the DNREs Fisheries Division presented a proposal to the public for modifying regulations governing fishing for trout on Michigans streams. After extensive public solicitation for response to the proposals, a decision was made in the fall of 2009 to move forward only with combining existing Type 5, 6, and 7 streams into a new Gear Restricted Waters category.

In January 2010, the DNRE again solicited public comment on what streams might be proposed for inclusion in the Gear Restricted Waters category. Subsequent to that comment period, a draft proposal has been developed with the help of the Fisheries Divisions Coldwater Committee. The draft proposal is now ready for public review, and the public is invited to learn about the draft proposal and provide comment through a set of public meetings around Michigan. 

After reviewing the comments gathered during the public review meetings, recommendations will be incorporated into Fisheries Order 200. The order will then be presented for information at the September meeting of the Natural Resources Commission. Any changes to Fisheries Order 200 that are approved by the DNRE Director in the fall of 2010 will take effect on April 1, 2011. 

The schedule of public meetings is:

Southern Lake Huron Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Tuesday, June 8, at the Bay City State Recreation Area Visitors Center, 3585 State Park Dr., Bay City

Northern Lake Huron Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Tuesday, June 8, at the Crawford Au Sable Primary School Cafeteria, 306 Plum St., Grayling
- 7 p.m. Wednesday, June 9, at the Mio Community Center, 305 East 9th Street, Mio
- 7 p.m. Thursday, June 10, at the Northland Sportsmans Club, Old Alba Road, Gaylord

Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Wednesday, June 10 at the Newberry Public Library , 700 Newberry Ave., Newberry

Western Lake Superior Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. (Eastern) Tuesday, June 22, at the Negaunee Township Hall, 42 M-35, Negaunee
-6 p.m. (Central) Thursday, June 24, at Gogebic Community College, E4946 Jackson St., Ironwood.


Lake Erie Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Wednesday, June 23, at the Rochester City Hall Auditorium, 1000 Rochester Hills Dr., Rochester Hills


Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit

- 6 p.m. Wednesday, June 16, at the Dickinson County Library, 401 Iron Mountain St., Iron Mountain.
- 6 p.m. Tuesday, June 22, at the Escanaba DNRE Pocket Park, 2401 12th Ave. North, Escanaba

Central Lake Michigan Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Monday, June 7, at the Bitely Conservation Club, 12016 Woodbridge (M-37) in Bitely.
- 7 p.m. Tuesday, June 8, at the Crawford Au Sable Primary School Cafeteria, 306 Plum St., Grayling.
- 7 p.m.Thursday, June 10, at the Carl T. Johnson Hunting and Fishing Center, 6093 E. M-115, Cadillac

Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit:

- 7 p.m. Wednesday, June 9, at the Wolf Lake Fish Hatchery Interpretive Center, 34270 CR 652, Mattawan
- 7 p.m. Thursday, June 24, at the Maud Preston Memorial Library, 500 Market St., St. Joseph.


The DNRE is committed to the conservation, protection, management and accessible use of the states environment, natural resources and related economic interests for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnre. 

###


----------

